# hang-on heater too long...buried in sand



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a small problem with my new 10 gallon tank. I'm using a hang-on heater (100W) and it is too long. The tip of the heater is a little bit buried in the sand (maybe 1/2").

I can't pull the heater up, because the water is then below the "minimum water line". And I would like to keep the sand as well. I can't dig a hole under the heater either because it's the current that moves the sand...

What can I do? Any ideas?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

dig a hole and put a piece of Acrylic tubing. then fill around the tube.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

100 watts is really too much for a 10


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

> dig a hole and put a piece of Acrylic tubing. then fill around the tube.


thanks, I tried a mug, a bowl, but lookslike I'll have to find a tubing wide and heavy enough. Probably I'll have to DIY one

Or maybe I'm thinking replacing it for a better one, because I don't like the dial on top of mine. You can't choose which temperature you want the water; you can only choose if you want it colder or hotter :mmph:



> 100 watts is really too much for a 10


BTW, Wattage depends of the room temperature.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

can you turn it sideways? I use those black stealth heaters and mount them horizontally without issue. works well for me in tanks that are not so deep.


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

> Or maybe I'm thinking replacing it for a better one, because I don't like the dial on top of mine. You can't choose which temperature you want the water; you can only choose if you want it colder or hotter


Go for it. I have Stealth heaters in my 10 gallon tanks, and I love 'em. Temperature holds steady within a degree (though on one of them the dial is off by about 3 degrees. It's a consistent 3 degrees, though, so I just set the dial for 73 when I'm aiming for 76.) I also like the fact that they are completely immersible. I hated fighting with the old glass heaters, which never wanted to stay attached to the lip of the aquarium. I also hated cutting holes in the tank lid; some carpet surfer would always figure out a way to exit through the hole. Now I have a fully immersed heater, a fully immersed filter, and two small cords running up and out of the tank. No more holes carved in the tank lid, and no more escaping fish!


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

> Go for it.


Done!

I replaced it for a Tetra whisper 50W submersible heater. I'm happy so far!

And right after I swapped heaters, I had the brilliant idea to clean the old one while it was still hot... I guess you know what happened.. :frusty:


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

cell said:


> Done!
> 
> I replaced it for a Tetra whisper 50W submersible heater. I'm happy so far!
> 
> And right after I swapped heaters, I had the brilliant idea to clean the old one while it was still hot... I guess you know what happened.. :frusty:


Wups! Good thing you decided to clean it after you'd bought the replacement and not before. I lost a couple of glass heaters to similar incidents.


----------



## ma71556 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have had the tetra heater 50w for a year and it keeps my tank in the range of 78-80. it that too hot. in my 10gal. 

also new to the forum!


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

would burying it in the substrate work?


----------

